# Ridley Geometry



## smartyiak (Sep 28, 2005)

I rode a Ridley Pegasus not too long ago. I am 6' 4" w/ a 34 inseam. I was quite comfy on the bike. I asked the guy what size it was and he said "57". I thought perhaps he didn't know what he was talking about b/c I have a Pinarello Galileo "60" that fits nicely. Then I look at Ridley's website and:

57 = 59 Top tube (the Galileo has a 58.5)

but then to my surprise

58 = 57.5 tt
59 = 60 tt
60 = 58.5 tt
62 = 59 tt

Does anyone know why this is? Will I be comfy on a 57 or a 60, but not on a 58 or 59?


----------



## merckx56 (Aug 16, 2004)

Call Sinclair and talk to them directly. 800/654-8052

I have a Damocles, but really can't help as the geos are different.


----------

